# Similarity, Quantum & Golf/Jetta?



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

Specifically in the engine and its controls.

85–86 Golf/Jetta used CIS and CIS-E. 85–86 Golf/Jetta also had an Upshift light.

What engine controls did the 86 Quantum have?

Did the Quantum use an Upshift light?

Thanks!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

There's more in common with a A1 than A2 chassis. 
Electrically, a Quantum (B2) is CE1 (Central Electric 1.) 
Engine management varies a bit, depending on year and engine (4 or 5 cylinder?) Using my old QSW, that was CIS-E (KE-Jetronic.) 

My '86 QSW did have a (non-functional) upshift light. Those work the same as on an A1 or A2; however, the 'relay' is different for a 5-cylinder (for obvious reasons, I hope.) 


Those be some random questions there. Wondering about reason behind them?


----------



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

Never had a Quantum so know nothing about them. 

The upshift light, I thought, simply senses manifold vacuum. When vacuum reached a preset level, the relay closes a switch that turns on the upshift light. I may be wrong, but it seems that the number of cylinders would not affect manifold vacuum. (An American V8, though, usually has higher manifold vacuum at idle than does a 4 cyl eng.)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Correct, cylinder count doesn't affect vacuum. But, it's a little more complicated than that - engine speed is also factored in. There's a minimum RPM before the light can be switched on. So, the upshift light control unit is also connected to Terminal 1 (coil negative), just like a tachometer is. 
Since a 5-cylinder will (obviously) have 1 more firing event per 2 revolutions than a 4 will, the control unit is different.


----------



## OldManJames (Oct 15, 2012)

Of course the engine and trans sit longitudinal. that's the biggest difference. The rear live axles are similar as to other front wheel drive VW/Audi b2 so swapping for disc brakes are easy. Heck, you can even use Mk4 calipers. Most electronics as mentioned before are practically the same. The Quantum also has the advantage of using Audi counterparts too. You can upgrade parts off Audi 4000 and some b3 cars.


----------

